# خيوط متعدة الالوان المواد:10% الحرير ، 60% ألياف القطن ، 30% مكافحة بيلينغ الاكريليك



## tjarksa (17 سبتمبر 2016)

حار بيع متعدد الألوان القطن الحرير الغزل الناعمة الدافئة الطفل لوازم الغزل والحياكة 500 جرام/مجموعة مجانية

الاسم:غزل الحرير

المواد:10% الحرير ، 60% ألياف القطن ، 30% مكافحة بيلينغ الاكريليك

الوزن: تقريبا. 50 جرام/الكرة

الحزمة:10 كرات ، تقريبا. 500 جرام/وحدة

خيوط القطر:حوالي 1.8 ملليمتر

اقترح الصلب إبرة:رقم 11 إلى 13 ملليمتر

اقترح الكروشيه إبرة:2.0-3.0 ملليمتر

ميزة:لينة ، مريحة ، يمكن أن ترتديه المقبل على الجلد ، مناسبة للأطفال

حول الألوان ، يمكنك خلط في معظم 5 ألوان ل 1 وحدة.


حول لون الاختلافات: هناك يتل لون الاختلافات بين السلع و الصور ، إذا كنت الاعتبار ، يرجى عدم شرائه.



التمتع التسوق!


----------



## يوما بيوتي (6 فبراير 2017)

*رد: خيوط متعدة الالوان المواد:10% الحرير ، 60% ألياف القطن ، 30% مكافحة بيلينغ الاكريليك*

اببببببببببب


----------

